# How Do You Know If Your Chi Is Sick? :(



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Today Daisy has been acting a little out of character. She is usually full of beans but today and tonight she has been so low-energy, kind of sad looking, won't play, really shakey (but not because she's cold.. this is comfortable temperature for her)... My husband and I are a bit sad and concerned because she has never been like this before. 

Does anyone else have this happen to their little fur babies? Does anyone know what might be wrong? Maybe she's just having an off day?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

It could be that she is just having an off day. Is it possible that she got into somthing that is bothering her stomach?

These are some signs to look for to hint that your dog is sick
-runny stool
-vomiting
-not drinking or eating
-lathargic (which she has)

I would always suggest to someone to take their dog into the vet if they are worried something is wrong. Keep a close eye on her! I just took my dog to the vet today because I was worried she scratched her eye (she was tearing a lot and would not open her eye all the way) but it ended up being nothing. I didnt regret taking her in because the peace of mind was worth the visit in my opinion.

If she is eating, drinking, and has normal stool I would probably suggest just keeping an eye on her, but as soon as she starts getting worse I would call the vet. (I always think that owners are the best judge if their dog is sick...you know ur dog the best so trust your judgement!)

Hope your little one feels better!
-Jessica


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree with Jessica...me, I am hysterical, so I tend to go to the vet for peace of mind! I hope she is just having an off day....


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I can only agree with Jessica and if she gets worse or not better in a day or so take her to the vet to be safe. Auggie does have days when he is just not as energetic as usual and I use to instantly worry he was sick but he wopuld be back to normal the next day


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Definately take her into the vet if you're really worried. It'll put your mind at ease.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Give her some Nutra Cal She my be having a low blood sugar attack. Hence the shaking and lack of energy.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> She my be having a low blood sugar attack


I totally agree. That never crossed my mind but that is very common in the toy breeds. Nutra-Cal is always a good item to have around just in case of such a situation. How is your puppy doing now???


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Daisy seems to be better. We had made her a vet appointment this morning for 2:20 in the afternoon, but by 1 she seemed to be better and back to her normal self! So we are just keeping an eye on her, and if we suspect anything is wrong again, we'll definitely take her to the vet.

Thank you for all your replies on this, I really appreciate the support and the help! I've learned a lot from this.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm glad she is doing better


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am gald she is doing better. I still would go get some Nutra- Cal though just incase she has another day like this. It wont hurt to give it to her even if you are not sure if it is her blood sugar.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree with KJ. Get some Nutracal to keep on hand. This happened to Callie a couple of weeks ago. I even posted about it wondering if I should take her to the vet. Callie is 5 months old and for some reason I thought she was past that kind of thing so it didn't occur to me that she could be having a low blood sugar attack. But from what I described to the vet, that's what it was.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing better! I agree with KC I would still get that tube of NutraCal in case this happens again. I almost lost a Papillon because he went into hypoglycemic shock (low blood sugar). Its very scary and can happen very quickly!


----------

